# Blocked from seeing threads



## spandex (18 Aug 2009)

*Announcement*: CycleChat End-to-End Relay

For some reason I have been blocked seeing this thread any idea why??

it is saying.

*spandex*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2009)

same here


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Aug 2009)

Spandex,
Me too but I logged out and signed in again and it's cleared it.
Chris


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Aug 2009)

+1


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Aug 2009)

Same for me, but it worked when I went to view it from the part of the forum rather than when it appeared at the top of the 'new posts' list.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Aug 2009)

Oh yes I can read it of I goto the announcements section


----------



## Shaun (18 Aug 2009)

spandex said:


> *Announcement*: CycleChat End-to-End Relay
> 
> For some reason I have been blocked seeing this thread any idea why??
> 
> ...



That's because the link is wrong.

Not sure how it happened, but the forum ID (32) in the link you posted above points to a private forum of mine where I keep all my To-Do posts for future CC mods and changes ... that's why you don't have access to the annoucement via that forum.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## spandex (18 Aug 2009)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## Radius (18 Aug 2009)

No one likes you.


----------



## spandex (19 Aug 2009)

Radius said:


> No one likes you.



I know that there is no need to rub it in


----------



## spandex (19 Aug 2009)

Shaun I can't even see the new one you have put up???


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Aug 2009)

Seems to be catching


----------



## Will1985 (19 Aug 2009)

It's a conspiracy!! Change the id from 32 to something else like 22 and you can see it.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Aug 2009)

Same thing happens to your new Primera Shopping Spree Competition link if you try to access it from 'new posts'.


----------



## spandex (19 Aug 2009)

Nope dose not work?


----------



## Shaun (19 Aug 2009)

I've tried it with a non-admin user account and it seems to work fine.

I know the forum cookies can occasionally get screwed up, so can you follow this link to delete your current cookie, and then log back in to see if it solves the problem:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/l...1185-8224cea01ce091edd399b2cb0604a3e95d167672

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## akaAndrew (19 Aug 2009)

Same here, can't view the 'spending spree' thread fron new posts. Tried clearing cookies but no joy.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (20 Aug 2009)

I'd hazard a guess that it's because the sticky follows different rules from 'normal' posts. Perhaps it's sticky on more than one section of the forum? It only comes up once on 'new posts' so maybe that link is to the over-riding admin 'sticky' rather than the ones us mere mortals can see?


----------



## Speck (20 Aug 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Same thing happens to your new Primera Shopping Spree Competition link if you try to access it from 'new posts'.



Same here


----------



## Shaun (20 Aug 2009)

I know what the issue is, I just haven't had time to investigate and fix it yet, and may not have until the weekend.

To get around this, simply view the announcement from one of the normal forums and this removes it from your "New Posts" list ... 

I'll post back here once I've resolved it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (22 Aug 2009)

Okay, it turned out to be one of the plugins I use that was messing up the Announcement links.

I need the plugin, more than I need the announcements to be shown in New Posts (_they're global and shown in every forum anyway_) so I've simply removed them from the New Posts results.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

